# Rex B. Hamilton reports on Ohio haunted matters



## RexBHamilton (Nov 28, 2003)

Rex B. Hamilton reports on Ohio haunted matters


July 31, 2004


Greetings, Fellow Haunters:


Did you ever wonder why Ohio holds such a prominent place in the haunted attraction industry? Why, for instance, is our state the birthplace of haunted actor organizations? Why, too, are there so many Ohio haunts, conferences and prop/animatronic manufacturers?

Perhaps the reason is that for many years our state has been chock full of weird things. That’s the point of Jerome Pohlen’s new book, “Oddball Ohio: A Guide to Some Really Strange Places.” In it, the author provides reviews, directions and hours of operations to many of our state’s more dubious landmarks.

“You’re definitely strange,” Pohlen says of Ohio in a recent newspaper article. “As far as weirdness density is concerned, you’re way up there.” The book costs $13.95 and is published by the Chicago Review Press.


-------


My annual Haunted Photo Shoot will take place on Saturday, September 11 from 1 until 6 PM at Bloodview Haunted House in Broadview Heights. I’ll take studio black-and-white photographs of anyone who wants to get into costume and make-up. The best part is that the event is free. I’ll post more information about this event in mid-August.


-------


Plenty of interesting activities took place at the inaugural Midwest Haunters Convention in Columbus last weekend - vendor exhibits, dozens of haunted seminars, a haunted auction, costume ball and classic car show. 

Saturday afternoon’s “Monster Make-up Wars” proved to be a hit with attendees. Seven teams of make-up artists were given a pre-selected collection of make-up materials and a one-hour time limit to create a scary character from the neck up. The winning team was the Wolfe Pack, consisting of Brian and Nick Wolfe from Wolfe Brothers Face Art and FX (http://www.heretoserveyou.com/Wolfefx) in Daytona Beach, Florida. In the photograph (courtesy of Kelly Collins) attached to this letter, you’ll see Brian and Nick’s winning effort on their model, Mike. If the photograph is not viewable, please point your browser at: http://www.hauntworld.com/Rex/WolfeBrothersMakeUpContestWinners.jpg

Third place winner Rhee LaFountain of Dayton, Ohio put it this way: “I got bloody. I had a good time.”

One strange twist to the MHC is that presidential candidate John Kerry stayed in the same hotel on Saturday night as did convention guests. Several MHC attendees, dressed up in all their ghoulish finery for the costume ball, reported interesting encounters with Secret Service agents. According to a July 26 piece in the “Boston Herald” by reporter Noelle Straub, the hotel bar’s special drink that evening was “Kerry Kool-Aid.”

Want to see more photographs and recaps of MHC? Here are some suggested resources, courtesy of Barry Schieferstein:

http://www.featurecreatures.com/newsletter/0408-fc-zine.pdf;

http://www.hauntedillinois.com/2004mhcoverview.php

http://www.ofoto.com/ShareLandingSi...wSlide=true&Ux=1&UV=547750656001_906711294105

http://photos.yahoo.com/neena_robinson

http://www.hunterheads.net/mwhc04.htm

www.wideopenwest.com/~barrys


-------


Crazy Bob Turner of the Haunted Hydro in Fremont reports that his haunt will be open for business this October. Although Bob sold most of his real estate holdings during the past year, the Hydro remains his. Opening night is Friday, October 1 and production dates will be every Friday, Saturday and Sunday through Halloween. You can learn more about the Hydro by visiting their Web site: www.thehauntedhydro.com


-------


“Scary Individual Characters” (“SIC”) is the working name of a new haunted performer organization that Frank Weidman of Nautical Nightmare in Lorain is currently forming. Initially, the group will consist of elite actors and actresses from Nautical Nightmare and the recently shuttered North Ridgeville Haunted House. You can learn more by contacting Frank at 216-227-1473.


-------


Barry Schieferstein of Columbus is the creator and webmaster of the most comprehensive free listing of Ohio haunted attractions - ScaryOhio.com. (The site is cross-linked to most of the national haunted-house directories for maximum exposure.) Just this week, he’s begun asking haunters around the state to update their listings on his site in preparation for the 2004 season. You can reach Barry by e-mail at [email protected].

Ohio haunt owners should give thought to participating in ScaryOhio’s successful statewide discount coupon program. This year, Barry is poised to add on-line ticket sales to the site. To view an actual 2003 haunt listing on ScaryOhio, please point your browser at http://www.scaryohio.com/listingpages/central/terrorpark.htm.


Very truly yours,

Rex B. Hamilton

13939 Clifton Boulevard
Lakewood, Ohio 44107-1462
216.226.7764
[email protected]


Classified advertising in this publication is now available. Please direct your inquiries to [email protected]


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

-Brian


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks for the update...



Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

It was so good to meet you Rex during your visit to the Haunted Hydro this past weekend...

Thanks for all you do. I especially liked our conversation on how important home haunters are to the Halloween season! Rex, you rock!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------

